# Fish & Beef Entrees and Staffing



## shakferr (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi:

I could really use some advise. I'm new to the catering industry and would like you opinion on fish and beef entrees for a plated dinner for 200 guests. It is an off-site event without kitchen space.

How do you keep fish and beef hot without overcooking or drying it out in the holding stage? Also, how many staffing personnel would you hire -both back and front of house.

thank you.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

sounds similar to a couple of gigs I have coming up.....

Depends on what your menu is.....ie party one (150)has stationary Med platter and a couple of passed hodos easy stuff.

Buffet is salmon, brisket with caramelized onions, basmati, salad, roasted veg, rolls....dessert is pumpkin cheesecake.
Brisket stays juicy with the bourbon onions.....salmon has lemon/olive oil/dillweed/capers the lemon/oil mix will help keep it moist....I herb/caper prior to it going out.
Coffee/tea station ( the location provides the bar)

3 people in the kitchen 3 people in front.....I rotate between and am counted as kitchen.
This is a fundraiser budget event.....

Next is a wedding.....I'm talking hard to them about having cold salmon and lamb stew.....much easier than warm fish and leg of lamb when there are no facilities.


----------



## chefphilhahn (Nov 9, 2005)

What kind of equipment do you have to hold your food? How much time do you have to prepare? How much time do you have between where you will cook the food and where will you serve? To you have the ability to re-heat? 
Staffing....
Rule of thumb...1 staff member per 20.

I have great techniques on how to handle these things I just need to know a little more about your situation.

Let me know


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

When I was at the catering company in Chicago we ran into this a lot. What we used to do is pack the food cold then reheat, on sheet trays, in metal hot boxes, using sterno as the heat source. We would leave the door cracked to vent the fumes. Usually used 6 sternos placed about 4 spaces below the food to be reheated.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Do halibut. Do shrimp. Those are dependable seafood choices and should stay fine in cambros. Beef should not a problem if you fire it to just under medium rare.

I never ever counted how long between firing and plating because it all seems to go so fast. If I had to guess I'd say at least 1.5 hours should be fine.


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

When you're doing off-site catering, you really need to consider how far your servers have to travel, 1 per 20 is good if you're doing 3 courses with water on the table and you have a kitchen tent backed up to the main area. By the way, is this a tent job or rented venue?


----------



## jeebus (Dec 1, 2005)

I know all of the responses so far have been nice and all but if you even have to ask this question should you really be running a catering company? If you do not know something even this basic i would be greatly concerned with your food saftey skills.


----------

